# Week long event and expenses.



## jrbbase (Jun 28, 2014)

Good evening, everyone.

A client has subcontracted my services to provide audiovisual support for a week long event. My question is....how should I address meals for the technicians? Is this an expense that can be passed on or should I discuss a per diem? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Footer (Jun 29, 2014)

It should be factored into what you are charging for labor, it should not be an added line unless your going into a meal penalty or something like that. You should be adding a 30% or more markup for labor to cover these expenses. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrbbase (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, I never thought of that, thank you so much!


----------



## Footer (Jun 29, 2014)

jrbbase said:


> Wow, I never thought of that, thank you so much!


That 30% plus should also cover payroll taxes, workmans comp, or any other benefits provided. It is not uncommon to see a 100% markup for labor charged to a client to cover everything from hotel/food/taxes/payroll overhead.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 30, 2014)

If the techs must stay on site all day, then put in your contract that meals be provided, or request the schedule to accommodate 1 hour meal beaks.


----------



## Footer (Jun 30, 2014)

MikeJ said:


> If the techs must stay on site all day, then put in your contract that meals be provided, or request the schedule to accommodate 1 hour meal beaks.


Or have a floater that can give breaks. One extra person but sometimes time is money. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## len (Jun 30, 2014)

If there's food on site, sometimes the client just gets meal tickets and distributes them. It's cheaper for them, and your staff doesn't have to wander around some area that may be unknown to them.

Obviously, you want to write in the number of meals provided per day (or per whatever time period) per staff member, into the contract. And also what they get if the event goes overtime.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 30, 2014)

len said:


> If there's food on site, sometimes the client just gets meal tickets and distributes them. It's cheaper for them, and your staff doesn't have to wander around some area that may be unknown to them.
> 
> Obviously, you want to write in the number of meals provided per day (or per whatever time period) per staff member, into the contract. And also what they get if the event goes overtime.



And it always helps to specify what kind of meals are acceptable, no one wants to find themselves getting pizza several days in a row.


----------



## Footer (Jun 30, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> And it always helps to specify what kind of meals are acceptable, no one wants to find themselves getting pizza several days in a row.



Or worse... vegan. I have walked up to more then one promoter and asked them for a buyout because no one on my crew would eat the rabbit food that was provided in catering...


----------

